# The usefulness of Leg Locks



## Hanzou (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned in Judo, yet rising in popularity among Bjj and MMA practitioners, leg locks appear to be a very reliable way to end a fight. My question is, how useful are leg locks in a self defense situation? 

I could imagine that they could be quite devastating since the set ups of are relatively flexible, and it's fairly easy and quick to destroy a knee or an ankle once applied. Additionally, most people aren't familiar with a leg lock set up, so have no idea its coming when the set up begins. Finally, women can also apply leg locks since they don't require a huge amount of strength to pull off.

I suppose my real question would be what is the legal fall out from essentially crippling someone? Additionally if someone is carrying a bladed weapon, you could get sliced up fairly easily. However, if someone is trying to kill you, I guess getting a few slashes is better than ending up 6 feet under.


----------



## frank raud (Aug 29, 2018)

To be honest, in a self defense situation, I wouldn't be attempting any locks. It is not my job to restrain someone. I would be more inclined to damage whatever joint I managed to have a hold of, and get out of dodge to report it to the proper authorities. Coming from a jiu jitsu/judo background, I know quite a few joint locking/breaking techniques. Would I lock in a grappling class? Yes. Playing around with friends? Maybe. Not in most self defense scenarios.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 29, 2018)

frank raud said:


> To be honest, in a self defense situation, I wouldn't be attempting any locks. It is not my job to restrain someone. I would be more inclined to damage whatever joint I managed to have a hold of, and get out of dodge to report it to the proper authorities. Coming from a jiu jitsu/judo background, I know quite a few joint locking/breaking techniques. Would I lock in a grappling class? Yes. Playing around with friends? Maybe. Not in most self defense scenarios.


The purpose of a leg lock is not to restrain an opponent. It's to break* their leg so they can't continue to fight effectively.

*(Technically, it's usually about snapping ligaments, but occasionally you can get actual broken bones.)


----------



## frank raud (Aug 29, 2018)

Leg locks are banned in judo competition, however there is one that is still listed as a Kodokan grappling technique,  ashi-garami. At the same time it is on the list of kinshi-waza (forbidden techniques), along with kani-basami.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 29, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> Banned in Judo, yet rising in popularity among Bjj and MMA practitioners, leg locks appear to be a very reliable way to end a fight. My question is, how useful are leg locks in a self defense situation?
> 
> I could imagine that they could be quite devastating since the set ups of are relatively flexible, and it's fairly easy and quick to destroy a knee or an ankle once applied. Additionally, most people aren't familiar with a leg lock set up, so have no idea its coming when the set up begins. Finally, women can also apply leg locks since they don't require a huge amount of strength to pull off.
> 
> I suppose my real question would be what is the legal fall out from essentially crippling someone? Additionally if someone is carrying a bladed weapon, you could get sliced up fairly easily. However, if someone is trying to kill you, I guess getting a few slashes is better than ending up 6 feet under.


The biggest concern I have with leg locks in a self-defense situation is that they generally involve being tangled with the opponent in a way which may make it difficult to quickly disengage and retreat if that becomes necessary. I can come up with specific situations where a leg lock could be the best option, but they wouldn't be my go-to move in most self-defense contexts.


----------



## Buka (Aug 29, 2018)

I know almost nothing about leg locks, they are my biggest weakness in fighting. But I hate them, they scare the heck out of me, too easy to get injured. Not little injuries, pretty big ones.


----------



## Anarax (Aug 29, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> My question is, how useful are leg locks in a self defense situation?


There are setups/situations where you'll have a downed opponent's leg while you're in a standing position. Doing leg locks from this position is much safer and can be valuable in a self-defense situation.    



Hanzou said:


> I suppose my real question would be what is the legal fall out from essentially crippling someone?


It all depends on the situation.



Hanzou said:


> Additionally if someone is carrying a bladed weapon, you could get sliced up fairly easily. However, if someone is trying to kill you, I guess getting a few slashes is better than ending up 6 feet under.


Weapon awareness can be tricky with leg locks for some may get too fixated on the legs and not look at their opponent's hands. Being mindful of your opponent and feeling their movement through the leg you have will help with awareness.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 29, 2018)

When you pick up your opponent's leading leg, and hook his back standing leg off the ground, your opponent will fall. At that moment you still hold on his leading leg. If you twist his leg, flip his body and force him to land with face down, you can easily lock his leg while sitting on his back.

This is a good example that the ground game can be the follow up from the stand up game. This is why one should train both the stand up game and the ground game at the same time (not separate).

The leg lock can come from a single leg. This is why if you are good in single leg, it can open many doors for you.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> The purpose of a leg lock is not to restrain an opponent. It's to break* their leg so they can't continue to fight effectively.
> 
> *(Technically, it's usually about snapping ligaments, but occasionally you can get actual broken bones.)



In self defense, yes.  

In competition, depends on the rules.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 31, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> In self defense, yes.
> 
> In competition, depends on the rules.


In competition (where leg locks are allowed), leg locks are used to force a tap by showing your opponent that you _can_ break his leg. I'm not aware of any sort of competition where leg locks are used to restrain an opponent.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> In competition (where leg locks are allowed), leg locks are used to force a tap by showing your opponent that you _can_ break his leg. I'm not aware of any sort of competition where leg locks are used to restrain an opponent.



I guess I wasn't clear.  I agree.


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 31, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> Banned in Judo, yet rising in popularity among Bjj and MMA practitioners, leg locks appear to be a very reliable way to end a fight. My question is, how useful are leg locks in a self defense situation?
> 
> I could imagine that they could be quite devastating since the set ups of are relatively flexible, and it's fairly easy and quick to destroy a knee or an ankle once applied. Additionally, most people aren't familiar with a leg lock set up, so have no idea its coming when the set up begins. Finally, women can also apply leg locks since they don't require a huge amount of strength to pull off.
> 
> I suppose my real question would be what is the legal fall out from essentially crippling someone? Additionally if someone is carrying a bladed weapon, you could get sliced up fairly easily. However, if someone is trying to kill you, I guess getting a few slashes is better than ending up 6 feet under.








It wouldn't be my go-to move b/c I'm mostly a striker, but even with my 30% training of BJJ on average, I can still get that heel hook pretty quickly and rip all that ligaments right off.....especially on the average dummy in the streets that's untrained.

They shouldn't even have enough time to get off that 1 solid head stomp or kick. If they had a knife, you probably wouldn't even feel it due to the adrenaline. This could be a good or bad thing. Good, because you'll keep going with the attack on his knee even while getting stabbed and not really feeling it (until after). He's going to be in much worse pain in about 1-2 seconds so the stabbing shouldn't even be more than 1 good 1.  Bad = he could hit a main artery.

When the Law comes, invoke the 5th. But if he's slashing you, then you are certainly within your rights of SD to take out his knee. Punching him in the face for that KTFO, might look worse in court. People who train, knows how severe a torn ACL is, but most people on a jury wouldn't see it that way compared to smashing someone's face in with your fists as SD.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 31, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> In competition (where leg locks are allowed), leg locks are used to force a tap by showing your opponent that you _can_ break his leg. I'm not aware of any sort of competition where leg locks are used to restrain an opponent.



I use the pro wrestling figure 4 one in the deadly streets as a restraint from time to time.

There are some circumstances where that works really well.


----------



## Hanzou (Oct 6, 2018)

in this video, Coach Zahabi of tristar gym states that when grappling a much larger opponent, leg locks are preferable to arm bars.






He also says that BJJ practitioners shouldn't neglect leg locks, because when its combined with other Bjj tools, it gives us a significant advantage over other MAs.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 6, 2018)

Leg locks against a blade?????

Doesn't seem like a smart plan.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 6, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> When the Law comes, invoke the 5th.



If you like going to jail....


----------



## Hanzou (Oct 6, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Leg locks against a blade?????
> 
> Doesn't seem like a smart plan.



A few slashes vs getting raped and/or killed.

Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## TMA17 (Oct 6, 2018)

Check out the video from the 8:25 mark.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 6, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> A few slashes vs getting raped and/or killed.
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me.



Are attackers only allowed to slash?  What happens when they start stabbing and you bleed out.

You really think you can ignore someone stabbing you in the hamstring, thigh, calf, groin, inner thigh while you lock in a leg lock?  What happens when they cut your femoral artery?


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Oct 6, 2018)

Unless you want to restrain the person for what ever reason, just run when they get grounded if you are brought with them try to break and run. 

I would also say learn it alongside Knee and Elbow ones if such things exist.   Never know when you might not get to the arms or vice versa.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 6, 2018)

If you are going to engage with someone with a knife....just seems to be smarter to try and control their arm (with the knife) instead of their leg.


----------



## Hanzou (Oct 6, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Are attackers only allowed to slash?  What happens when they start stabbing and you bleed out.
> 
> You really think you can ignore someone stabbing you in the hamstring, thigh, calf, groin, inner thigh while you lock in a leg lock?  What happens when they cut your femoral artery?



You really think someone is going to be able to pull any of that off when a skilled grappler can snap a leg in seconds? You're also ignoring someone getting taken down still having the presence of mind to locate vital areas and start stabbing after ground impact and after they start feeling pain from a broken limb.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 6, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> You really think someone is going to be able to pull any of that off when a skilled grappler can snap a leg in seconds? You're also ignoring someone getting taken down still having the presence of mind to locate vital areas and start stabbing after ground impact and after they start feeling pain from a broken limb.



Yes.....in the real world people with knives stab wildly. 

chances are you are gonna get stabbed numerous times if you don't control the arm with the knife.


----------



## Hanzou (Oct 6, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Yes.....in the real world people with knives stab wildly.
> 
> chances are you are gonna get stabbed numerous times if you don't control the arm with the knife.



The same world where falling backwards and hitting your head on the ground can knock you out or at least stun you?


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 6, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> The same world where falling backwards and hitting your head on the ground can knock you out or at least stun you?



Sure...but my money is still on the guy with the knife.


----------



## Hanzou (Oct 6, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Sure...but my money is still on the guy with the knife.



Okie Dokie.


----------



## TMA17 (Oct 6, 2018)

My uselsss .02....there are many scenarios and ways to do things.  It comes down to what you're most comfortable with.  I can see it working both ways.  

For my perferred way (in my head and how I generally move), quick takedown and run or quick punches.  Anything escape.  If entagled and your opponent is a grappler, your BJJ is going to come in handy with the leg locks.


----------



## Hanzou (Oct 6, 2018)

TMA17 said:


> My uselsss .02....there are many scenarios and ways to do things.  It comes down to what you're most comfortable with.  I can see it working both ways.
> 
> For my perferred way (in my head and how I generally move), quick takedown and run or quick punches.  Anything escape.  If entagled and your opponent is a grappler, your BJJ is going to come in handy with the leg locks.



Not only that, but if you need to prevent your attacker from pursuing you, or getting up again, a leg lock can cripple them.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 6, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> If you are going to engage with someone with a knife....just seems to be smarter to try and control their arm (with the knife) instead of their leg.



Sort of. My view is if a move takes a second but doesn't control the knife. It is less risky than if it takes two seconds but you control the knife at the end.

I just think people don't factor in that you are getting stabbed chasing limbs.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 6, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Sort of. My view is if a move takes a second but doesn't control the knife. It is less risky than if it takes two seconds but you control the knife at the end.
> 
> I just think people don't factor in that you are getting stabbed chasing limbs.



True but I think ultimately if you are gonna chase a limb, I think its smarter to chase the one with the knife.  That way you don't find the knife stuck between your ribs.


----------



## geezer (Oct 6, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> A few slashes vs getting raped and/or killed. Sounds like a plan to me.



I see your point that leg-locks are very effective, but _Hanzou_, I wonder if you are really acknowledging about the damage a knife can do? ...in the hands of a determined person, and especially an _experienced _and determined person? C'mon, this isn't the old BS about stopping BJJ with eye gouges and biting. Knives really _do_ kill. 

So you think you would want to close and grapple a guy with a knife? OK. You do that. Given a choice ...I'd rather run away! 

BTW, apes grapple, tigers use their knives. I see you chose a tiger for your avatar. Apes are fierce, but my money's on the tiger too!


----------



## Hanzou (Oct 7, 2018)

geezer said:


> I see your point that leg-locks are very effective, but _Hanzou_, I wonder if you are really acknowledging about the damage a knife can do? ...in the hands of a determined person, and especially an _experienced _and determined person? C'mon, this isn't the old BS about stopping BJJ with eye gouges and biting. Knives really _do_ kill.
> 
> So you think you would want to close and grapple a guy with a knife? OK. You do that. Given a choice ...I'd rather run away!



Obviously if you have the opportunity, you should definitely run away. Hopefully people don't think I'm advocating fighting someone with a knife when you can get away. Clearly you don't always have the opportunity to run away, so you gotta do what you gotta do. If I needed to do a quick leg lock that would put the opponent on their back (possibly have their head hit the concrete and stun them) and give me time to pull a leg lock, I'd do something like this;







Quick level change, fast takedown, fast leg lock. It's one of my favorite takedowns.
And yes, I've done that move on concrete before.



> BTW, apes grapple, tigers use their knives. I see you chose a tiger for your avatar. Apes are fierce, but my money's on the tiger too!



Nah, we grapple too:






We only use our knives if we want to kill you.


----------



## dunc (Oct 7, 2018)

My tuppence worth:

1 - Running away
Running away tends to get touted as the "best strategy" for SD, particularly when weapons are involved. I don't subscribe to this...
People run after you, you won't have much of a head start and as soon as you hit an obstacle of some sort they are likely to catch up with you - think of a rout
Of course there are times when it may be appropriate to simply run, but I feel it should be the exception rather than the rule

2 - Damage then run
I believe it's better strategically to cause some damage, targeted at impairing their ability to run, then get away
This is easier than a sub and safer than just running I think

3 - Leg locks
Damaging the ankle or knee would seem to be a good idea in that context
The trick is to do this without getting tangled up
There are plenty of ways to catch the ankle whilst you're on your feet (eg ankle picks, catching kicks, catching the foot after/during a take down) and there are several locks, heel hooks and "banned attacks" to damage the ankle or knee
As others have shown there are some pretty quick ways to get into a heel hook position and these are likely quite surprising attacks so they may be viable if there are not too many other people involved
If the situation presents itself then I think attacking with leg / ankle locks is a good strategy


----------



## drop bear (Oct 7, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> True but I think ultimately if you are gonna chase a limb, I think its smarter to chase the one with the knife.  That way you don't find the knife stuck between your ribs.



It is more intuitive. But I don't think people catch that arm very often. And so wind up not defending at all.


----------



## Hanzou (Oct 7, 2018)

drop bear said:


> It is more intuitive. But I don't think people catch that arm very often. And so wind up not defending at all.



LoL! Gotta love Krav Maga.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 7, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> Obviously if you have the opportunity, you should definitely run away. Hopefully people don't think I'm advocating fighting someone with a knife when you can get away. Clearly you don't always have the opportunity to run away, so you gotta do what you gotta do. If I needed to do a quick leg lock that would put the opponent on their back (possibly have their head hit the concrete and stun them) and give me time to pull a leg lock, I'd do something like this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that without a knife.....but with a knife the guy on the right has an opening to stab you in the neck, face, or chest at the start of the roll.


----------



## Hanzou (Oct 7, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> I like that without a knife.....but with a knife the guy on the right has an opening to stab you in the neck, face, or chest at the start of the roll.



If I grant that he can pull off a stab while I'm beginning a roll, that only happens if he knows *exactly* what I'm doing before I actually do it. It's like one of those arguments where people say they'll  front kick the guy in the face at the start of a DLT.

I find that incredibly unlikely.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 7, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> If I grant that he can pull off a stab while I'm beginning a roll, that only happens if he knows *exactly* what I'm doing before I actually do it. It's like one of those arguments where people say they'll  front kick the guy in the face at the start of a DLT.
> 
> I find that incredibly unlikely.



I dunno.






At the 20 second mark at the beginning of the roll you see the guy in yellow able to press hard on the guys chest area before being taken dowm.  With a knife that might be game over.


Again though I do like it for a regular fight....just seems very risky with a knife


----------



## Hanzou (Oct 7, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> I dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, everything is more risky when a knife is involved. However, the Imanari Roll appears a lot less risky than what the Krav guys were doing.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 7, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> The biggest concern I have with leg locks in a self-defense situation is that they generally involve being tangled with the opponent in a way which may make it difficult to quickly disengage and retreat if that becomes necessary. I can come up with specific situations where a leg lock could be the best option, but they wouldn't be my go-to move in most self-defense contexts.


Everything Tony says here.

I don’t like the set-ups for them, but as tools of opportunity, I’ll take them. Probably more likely to come into play if I’m blind-sided or injured,  or they have grappling skills, too. If I have to use one, I’ll be looking to do damage.

As for legal risk I doubt there’s more criminal risk in them than any other injurious technique. Might be more civil risk.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 7, 2018)

drop bear said:


> I use the pro wrestling figure 4 one in the deadly streets as a restraint from time to time.
> 
> There are some circumstances where that works really well.


Please tell me you can do a Rick Flair “woo” when you have them like that.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 7, 2018)

Rat said:


> Unless you want to restrain the person for what ever reason, just run when they get grounded if you are brought with them try to break and run.
> 
> I would also say learn it alongside Knee and Elbow ones if such things exist.   Never know when you might not get to the arms or vice versa.


Running only works if you know you’re fast enough to stay away. That used to be a safe bet for me - not so much, any more. So, I’ll make them slow before I’ll run.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 7, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> The same world where falling backwards and hitting your head on the ground can knock you out or at least stun you?


Can. I won’t count on it, though. Gotta assume he’ll still get at least one good slash or stab in. Of course, if I’m already down, leg locks might be the best answer I have at the moment.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 7, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> Obviously if you have the opportunity, you should definitely run away. Hopefully people don't think I'm advocating fighting someone with a knife when you can get away. Clearly you don't always have the opportunity to run away, so you gotta do what you gotta do. If I needed to do a quick leg lock that would put the opponent on their back (possibly have their head hit the concrete and stun them) and give me time to pull a leg lock, I'd do something like this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slick. Way outta my movement league (both the takedown and the Bengal).


----------



## FriedRice (Oct 8, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> If you like going to jail....



Nah, that depends.....and you saying some canned **** like that don't scare me. I wouldn't mind suing the Dept. & City for wrongful arrest for some $$$$.   I'm actually a lot more pro Cop, then anti. Like I've always talked to Cops, especially when I've been caught doing stupid **** with my 400-600hp cars that are modified and illegal to hell. If I were a **** to them when I got pulled over, they could seriously have ****ed me up through citing me for all the equipment violations and even impound my car.

Been caught staging for money streetrace, right next to a shopping mall (3am), and the Cop let me go and complimented on my car + bragging about his own, old Chevelle that he used to streetraced in. I talked and didn't lie. He saw it all anyway as he was hiding behind a shop. Last time I got let go was doing 73 in a 35 next to another shopping mall, at around 2pm. I know how to talk to cops.

But if there were possibilities of serious felonies or when Detectives comes to my house, out of the blue....to ask questions/fishing expedition.....then **** that, I would never talk to Cops w/o a lawyer.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Oct 8, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Running only works if you know you’re fast enough to stay away. That used to be a safe bet for me - not so much, any more. So, I’ll make them slow before I’ll run.



You can kick them in the knee and break it to cripple them.  There are a couple of ways of slowing them down without grounding yourself, but as always situation dependent.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 8, 2018)

Rat said:


> You can kick them in the knee and break it to cripple them.  There are a couple of ways of slowing them down without grounding yourself, but as always situation dependent.


Agreed there are multiple approaches to use, not just going to the ground for leg locks. I don't trust a knee kick to do the job in a one-and-done way, but give me a good opening, and I'll give it a shot.

My point was simply that "separate and run" is too often offered as a solution when there's no finish to the engagement. I can't run as fast as I used to, so I'll need to do some leg or head damage to slow them down first.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 8, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> Nah, that depends.....and you saying some canned **** like that don't scare me. I wouldn't mind suing the Dept. & City for wrongful arrest for some $$$$.   I'm actually a lot more pro Cop, then anti. Like I've always talked to Cops, especially when I've been caught doing stupid **** with my 400-600hp cars that are modified and illegal to hell. If I were a **** to them when I got pulled over, they could seriously have ****ed me up through citing me for all the equipment violations and even impound my car.
> 
> Been caught staging for money streetrace, right next to a shopping mall (3am), and the Cop let me go and complimented on my car + bragging about his own, old Chevelle that he used to streetraced in. I talked and didn't lie. He saw it all anyway as he was hiding behind a shop. Last time I got let go was doing 73 in a 35 next to another shopping mall, at around 2pm. I know how to talk to cops.
> 
> But if there were possibilities of serious felonies or when Detectives comes to my house, out of the blue....to ask questions/fishing expedition.....then **** that, I would never talk to Cops w/o a lawyer.



An important aspect of claiming self defense is actually claiming self defense.


----------



## FriedRice (Oct 8, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> An important aspect of claiming self defense is actually claiming self defense.



"Officer, I'm quite shaken up  from this ordeal and I don't feel that I'm of sound mind to make a statement at this point in time on something of such seriousness and would feel better to have an attorney present, thank you.".


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 8, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> "Officer, I'm quite shaken up  from this ordeal and I don't feel that I'm of sound mind to make a statement at this point in time on something of such seriousness and would feel better to have an attorney present, thank you.".



Ok.

Then they arrest you, book you in, and you call your attorney.  Your attorney then can set up an interview later....so you will need bond money.

If you don't give any statement you will most likely be charged.


----------



## FriedRice (Oct 9, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Ok.
> 
> Then they arrest you, book you in, and you call your attorney.  Your attorney then can set up an interview later....so you will need bond money.
> 
> If you don't give any statement you will most likely be charged.



I'll take that risk. Bond money shouldn't be a problem. Once my attorney gets the charge dropped, I'll be seeking a case for wrongful arrest vs. the PD.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Oct 9, 2018)

Addendum to my post:  I wish to make a clarification for terminology.  In my viewpoint a quick breaking action of the leg/arm should be refered to as a break rather than a lock as lock implies you are restraining and not seeking to break the limb ASAP. 

Just seems like a good term difference to use.   So a leg/arm BREAK in my view is fine and would work, not a lock.   Unless of course you are seeking to restrain them for what ever reason then lock fits and works just fine. 

thats all.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 9, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> I'll take that risk. Bond money shouldn't be a problem. Once my attorney gets the charge dropped, I'll be seeking a case for wrongful arrest vs. the PD.



That would not be wrongful arrest as there would he enough probable cause for the arrest.  

Breaking someone's leg without claiming self defense is probable cause for arrest.


----------



## FriedRice (Oct 9, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> That would not be wrongful arrest as there would he enough probable cause for the arrest.
> 
> Breaking someone's leg without claiming self defense is probable cause for arrest.



That's a good point. So I guess then, right move is to declare that it was self defense, as you've stated....and then request an attorney. True?


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 9, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> That's a good point. So I guess then, right move is to declare that it was self defense, as you've stated....and then request an attorney. True?



You need to give general statement of what you did and why then advise the police you would be willing to provide further details later with your attorney.


----------



## FriedRice (Oct 9, 2018)

drop bear said:


> It is more intuitive. But I don't think people catch that arm very often. And so wind up not defending at all.



This is why I think most knife disarm techs are BS, even though I still train it. But I have a way that works well vs. knives but it's too rough for the average Krav Magoo to handle.


----------



## FriedRice (Oct 9, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> I dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It depends. I mean yea, you could die. But if you're damn good with this IR, then I think it's better than trying to grab for the fast knife hand/arm, like how most knife disarms are taught. That's like trying to grab for jabs, but with 10x more damage per stab/slash. 

I think that you wouldn't feel some to most of the stabs and once you pop his knee, he'll be in more pain and should cease the knife attacks. Your knife wounds may or may not be life threatening, although the femoral artery is pretty highly at risks.


----------

